# Difference between a dog and a goat?



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

This is going to sound dumb but I am just really wondering why-

if we fix (weather) our male goats we do it with no pain killer, do not put them to sleep to do it and if you take them to the vet it cost 30 bucks and a few minutes..... But if you need your male dog fixed it is major sugery... over a 100 bucks, and they have to stay over night and be watched...

Does anyone know why this is the case--- what is the difference between them that makes this the case

*besided that fact that people seem to go crazzy over the care of thier dogs but think of goat as live stock who do not need that much care *

*Don't think I am a nasty pet owner* I am not - just right now I have a 9 mo old male going to the vets today to get fixed and I have a 2 mo old buck who nexts to be weathered also and it will happen two totally different ways... and I love them both equally... why do we has people have more compassion for our dogs and cats then the rest of God creatures?

*Just wondering and seeing what others think! Please do not get mad at me I am just wondering.....*


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I think it is because if you band a dog it can cause other damage ..... thought I have heard many people in rural areas do band their dogs. Unfortunatly dogs have more rights then some people!


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

StaceyRoop said:


> Unfortunatly dogs have more rights then some people!


 So true!! :roll:


----------



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

Well I took Cayleb in to the vet and so I asked the vet who happens to be a large animals vet also mainly cows.. and she said because with goats and cattle they hang straight down with dogs they are at Angle that they are harder to get all of it and like you said could cause more damage...he said they had a guy bring in his dog last week which he had banded and it was all infected and nasty...

and she said you are more likely to get bit by a dog while tring then anything else... as she puts her hand on Cayleb's well you know and he grawls and tried to grab her hand.. there went his cute factor with her - I told him you just gave your self a bad rep but in his defense she did say she was squeezing...


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

StaceyRoop said:


> Unfortunatly dogs have more rights then some people!


Yeah, in my state animal abuse is a felony but child abuse, domestic violence, and third degree assault are only misdemenors...

I think part of the reason most people care more about dogs is the fact that they've been raised as companion animals for centuries...In most of the world dogs were never considered a direct food source (their meat probably does not taste very good)--dogs had to be trained to hunt, retrieve, etc. by their masters which would require a bond of caring, patience, and trust.

Goats, on the other hand, provide milk and meat directly...require little training, so the bond between human and goat (and other livestock as well) was never as strong.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Goats respond *HORRIBLY* to anesthtic (sp?). So IF they are sedated too much they may end up dying. I have heard of too much anesthtic killing goats. A lot of Vets that have little to no experience with goats, sometimes won't want to risk it with the anesthtic.

And the drugs to put an animal "out" aren't cheap. That's why spay and neuter for dogs and cats are exspensive, between the price of the Vet's valuable time and the supplies needed. Compared to a goat, where you could gets like 300 bands at TSC for like $3.50 and casterate them yourself. Or have it done at a Vet for more.

Hope that helps and good luck with your goats. :greengrin:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I have put my large goats under anesthesia for surgical casteration and they did just fine, you just have to have a vet that knows what goats can have and what they can't. We used an injectable - but off hand I can't remember what it was. I do know that goats CAN NOT have ketamine. A friends doctor gave her a mix that we use in the vet clinic for cats and even for dogs, and it killed 1 goat and almost killed the other 5. She was giving a "hub" to a 60 pound goat and within 5 minutes it was completely out, shallow respirations.

Some drugs for spay and neuters are extremely cheap. I worked in clinics for 8 years, one being a Humane Society spay/neuter clinic and we did not have the money for expensive drugs. We used a Telazol/ketamine/torb mix and it is very cheap to "knock down" and then put them on Isofloraine - which is also very cheap. Cat neuters were 5 minutes and cost for everything was less then $5.00. For cat spays - $15.00 Dogs varied depending on size.....


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

kelebek - Around here our prices are crazy high! Compared to what pices you listed, ours are ridiculous! I've learned trying to avoid vets when possible is best.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Rowdy - those are the cost to the vet for the meds - not what they charge. I was the surgical nurse so I ordered what we needed so I knew the costs, and I still keep alot of meds on hand from my vet so I know what the cost is :wink: Vets will charge what they feel the economy will pay.

Check into the local shelters for low cost clinics in the area. And in my opinion - NO animal should stay overnight after ANY procedure at a clinic unless there is someone IN the building all night monitoring the animal. It is a crock of crap that a dog or cat must stay overnight after a surgery with no one there. They should be sent to an ER all night clinic or home where someone can monitor their recovery.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I think a reason they don't band dogs is because they can reach down their and try and get the band off when it's irritating them. As where goats can't stick their head down there and try and get it off. It wouldn't be good if a dog was banded and tore the "area" before it was supposed to come off.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Those prices seem really high! I have to pay $5 to get my goat weathered. The price on the dogs really depends on size. How large is this dog?


----------



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

he weighted 28 lb I think this morning he is a 9 mo old pembroke whelsh corgi~ 

last year I got a 2 mo old pgymy weather at the vets office we had banded him but it did not stay on so I just took him in to get it done and it cost me $30.00 and took 5 min if that... but the funny thing was in was a little thing so I had carried him in through the front door where all the dog and cat people come in at so I went out the same way and of corse there was some blood on his leg and you ought to have heard the people in the lobby start to talk about how could you....

I just said that is the way it is done and he is fine... I had some cattle pain killer to give to him when I got home.. 

so yes I find it very funny how we, even I value one animals well being and what we will spend on them or do for thier comfort over another...

in these case dog or goat...


----------

